
Ask HN: Upgrade path from Trello? - simonswords82
My team and I have happily and successfully used Trello to manage software development project backlogs&#x2F;sprints at my custom software house for about 5 years.<p>The business has now grown in size and we have outgrown Trello. Specifically, Trello&#x27;s strength in its flexibility has now become a weakness. We need a tool that helps us to better enforce process throughout the software development life cycle.<p>We&#x27;re currently considering ZenHub, Jira and Azure Dev Ops.<p>I wondered if any of you who had used Trello and migrated for similar reasons found the perfect replacement?<p>Thanks!
======
bigiain
Jira is awful, but if you're after a tool that enforces process, it can be set
up to do that very well.

(The "flexibility" then gets moved from the tool, into the
administration/configuration options for the tool. It's very very easy to
configure Jira badly, and rigidly enforce crap processes...)

~~~
simonswords82
The business already looked at Jira and concluded that like you say, it's
awful.

There must be something out there that is Jira-esq but not awful, no?

~~~
bigiain
To be fair, I've twice worked on projects where Jira had been set up in a way
that made it a delight to work with and a 100% positive productivity boost.
Both times the business had an Atlassian trained staff person to drive it (in
one case that was her full time job - in a ~120 person agency running maybe 40
or so concurrent projects at any one time).

In spite of those great experiences, I've never been able to tweak any of the
Jira instances I've had admin access too in just the right way to get that
outcome. (Maybe I should look Rachel up and see if she's be open to coming in
as a short contract for me...)

